# Purchase Food Mill? Chinois? Recommendations Please



## beebo (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi,
I have never done this and am sure this is old hat to many reading this. I would like to make fruit sauces where you press the fruit (or mill it?) through a sieve of some kind to remove the skin and the seeds (such as raspberries, blueberries and strawberries). What type of sieve does one buy (food mill, chinois, china cap?). Have any brand suggestions. Priced under $45
Thanks,
Beebo


----------

